

Java Serialization options - srini1234
http://code.google.com/p/thrift-protobuf-compare/wiki/Benchmarking
When you want to use external caching mechanism (outside the JVM), serializing/deserializaing of objects introduce a penalty. A good serialization library makes the external cache more viable.
======
joshhart
Be careful with these. I recently found that Java serialization is _much_
faster for large integer arrays than packed repeated int32 fields in protobuf.
For most clients, this speed wouldn't matter, but for me I actually had to
stuff the java serialized bytes into a protobuf bytes field.

